# Steam umziehen



## XeonB (11. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne Steam mit alle spielen gerne con C (Systempartition und relativ klein) auf eine andere Partition umziehen. Wie geht das? Bitte möglichst einfach, danke.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. November 2010)

von a nach b verschieben, startverknüpfung anpassen, fertig


----------



## XeonB (11. November 2010)

Ok hab ich gemacht, funktioniert auch soweit, allerdings kann ich jetzt meine Spiele nichtmehr über den Desktop Straten, sondern nur über die Steamoberfläche - muss ich noch was ändern? Die Verknüpfung der Spiele lässt sich nicht anpassen? Muss ich irgendeinen alten Ordner löschen?
System Win7 64 Bit


----------



## midnight (11. November 2010)

Lösch doch einfach die alten Verknüpfungen und lass Steam neue erstellen, die sollten  dann funktionieren.


----------



## XeonB (11. November 2010)

Ok,

klingt vielleicht blöd aber für dummies wie mich: wie geht das genau? Also wie erstell ich die Verknüfung neu?


----------



## XeonB (11. November 2010)

Geht das einfach über Rechtsklick auf das Spiel unter Steam und dann Verknüpfung erstellen?
Ach ja Steam startet auch nicht mehr automatisch!


----------



## bingo88 (12. November 2010)

XeonB schrieb:


> Geht das einfach über Rechtsklick auf das Spiel unter Steam und dann Verknüpfung erstellen?


Afaik ja.



XeonB schrieb:


> Ach ja Steam startet auch nicht mehr automatisch!


Solche Sachen stehen of in der Registry. Da Steam nichts davon weiß, dass es umgezogen ist, müsstest du mal in der Registry nach dem alten Pfad suchen und den ggf. aktualisieren - allerdings musst du aufpassen, da du dir in der Registry einiges zersemmeln kannst...


----------



## Gast3737 (12. November 2010)

oder diesen Registry quatsch ausstellen. zu Steam eine Verknüfung anlegen und diese Verknüpfung in den Autostart verschieben, Problem gelöst.
andere Methode Autostart ausstellen. Steam von dem neuen Ort neustarten, Autostart in Steam wieder anstellen, jetzt müsste es auch gehen..(bei mir ging alles nach dem Verschieben, ohne zu probieren wie vorher)...Beim nächsten mal bitte googlen und die Original Steamanleitung benutzen!


----------



## potzblitz (6. Januar 2011)

Steam möchte ich nach einer Neuinstallation des Systems (Win 7 x64) auf eine neue eigene FP unterbringen. 

Jetzt hab ich im Netz gelesen das man 


Steam neu installiert und updatet
Anmelden, das er alle Spiele in der Bibilothek hat
alten Steamordner rüberkopieren, damit er nicht alles neu downloaden muss
erneutes Anmelden
fertig
Ist das richtig so oder habe ich was vergessen bzw. überlesen.


----------



## wiley (10. Januar 2011)

nö nö,das sollte schon so passen.


----------



## iRaptor (10. Januar 2011)

Reicht einfach wenn du einfach auf die Steam.exe klickst und startest.
Neu installieren ist überflüssig. Mein Steam Ordner gibt es schon seit 3 Windows Neuinstallationen auf meiner Externen und hatte nie Probleme.
und das mit dem Autostart. Einfach in die Settings von Steam gehen und es dort wieder Aktivieren...

lg


----------



## potzblitz (10. Januar 2011)

So...hat wunderbar funktioniert. Jetzt hat Steam bei mir ne eigene 1TB Platte, so langsam wurde es eng auf der alten Platte


----------

